# Business as usual in the Gutted Goat



## Sword Slasher (Mar 9, 2008)

The *Gutted Goat*, a pub far beyond the reaches of civilized society. A place full to the brim of the universe's contreband booze. Yet also the host to the largest brawls known to mankind!

The Rules:

1) *NO KILLING* - Due to the vast amount of bloodshed spilled over the cold, hard floor, this pub is one of few to employ psykers 24/7 to heal anyone back to full strength
2) No outside weapons on the premises - this pub also uses advanced black market technology to remove and destroy any weapons brought through the entrance
3) There is nothing *The Barman* can do about anyone using items from the bar (bottles, stools, unrinals, etc...) as weapons
4) This is an open bar, meaning anyone can join once the doors are open
5) If one of the first three rules are broken, _*The Barman*_ has the authority (and the guts) to throw out any patron, but he's getting forgetfull in his old age and so will not recognise said patron if he/she wears a hat or fake moustache

Please leave your drinks by the bar upon exit and the doors are now open. May the most drunk patron win! :alcoholic:


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

No, absolutely not; what made you think of putting this up again Sword Slasher? I only said no to the last one, closed it, left a message on it saying no more to these kinds of things, and had it stickied to the top of roleplay threads.


----------

